# Cách thức dùng thuốc Myo inositol hiệu quả nhất



## mekhoeconthongminh (22/10/20)

*Buồng trứng đa nang là gì?*

Hội chứng buồng trứng đa nang — Polycystic ovary syndrome (PCOS): Là hội chứng mà trong cơ thể người phụ nữ với chứa androgen (hay gọi là hormon nam giới) cao hơn bình thường; rối loàn LH làm cho ngắt quãng sự vững mạnh của nang noãn, trong khoảng đấy khiến cho nang noãn không phát triển, buồng trứng xuất hiện phổ thông nang nhỏ (có khoảng 6–10 nang, kích thước nang < 10 mm), chúng làm cho trứng không trưởng thành, cùng lúc không gây hiện tượng rụng trứng.

Hậu quả của buồng trứng đa nang: không thể thụ thai, dẫn tới tinh trạng vô sinh ở phụ nữ. Theo Con số mang 6–10% phụ nữ mắc buồng trứng đa nang trong độ tuổi sinh đẻ — một tỷ lệ ko phải nhỏ.

*1 số dầu hiệu của buồng trứng đa nang (PCOS)*




Nữ giới kinh nguyệt không đều, vài tháng mới với kinh 1 lần, hoặc vô kinh
Vô cơ, hay vợ chồng quan hệ một năm (không sử dụng giải pháp giảm thiểu thai nào) mà vẫn không với thai.
Dấu hiệu rậm lông, bị mọc mụn trứng cá phổ quát, bị rụng tóc, hoặc ria mép…
Mang dấu hiệu béo phì, nâng cao cân đột ngột và với xuất hiện đau vùng chậu.
Myo inositol biện pháp mới cho đàn bà bị hội chứng buồng trứng đa nang


*1. Myo-Inositol là thuốc gì?*

*Thuốc Myo-Inositol* đã được những nhà khoa học chứng minh rằng đóng vai trò như chất hoạt hóa hormone insulin trong máu của thân thể người. Bởi cỗi nguồn cỗi rễ của PCOS là do sự kháng hormone insulin hay hội chứng thảo luận chất gây ra.

Cụ thể: Insulin bị kháng làm độ nhạy insulin bị giảm đối sở hữu thành tế bào. bình thường glucose đi qua thành của tế bào để chuyển đổi thành năng lượng dưới sự trợ giúp của hormone insulin. Nhưng lúc thành tế bào đã bị giảm mẫn cảm mang hormone insulin, dẫn tới glucose bị trả về ra khỏi thành của tế bào, chứ ko đi qua cánh cửa insulin để được đốt cháy thành năng lượng. Glucose còn lại gây ra nâng cao mức độ glucose trong máu, glucose này được đưa đến gan, sau ấy glucose được chuyển đổi thành chất béo, theo cái máu qua chiếc máu đi khắp cơ thể và dự trữ. Việc này xảy ra mang thể dẫn tới hiện tượng tăng cân, béo phì và là yếu tố quan trọng gây ra Hội chứng buồng trứng đa nang (Gần như những bệnh nhân buồng trứng đa nang thường sẽ sở hữu tín hiệu tăng cân hoặc béo phì đi kèm).










*2. Thành phần của thuốc Myo inositol*

Thành phần chính : myo inositol 2000 mg / 4 viên.

Thành phần khác: microcrystalline, vỏ nang( hypromellose), magie stearat, cellulose, silicon dioxide.

*3. Công dụng thuốc Myo inositol*

Myo inositol điều hòa giai đoạn rụng trứng, trong khoảng đó tăng số lần rụng trứng (thay vì vài chu kỳ mới rụng 1 lần, hoặc không rụng, thì dùng myo inositol sẽ khiến cho nâng cao số lần lên), giúp tăng khả năng thụ thai, đặc trưng với đàn bà buồng trứng đa nang.

Myo inositol đóng vai trò điều hòa hormone cho những bệnh nhân mắc hội chứng buồng trứng đa nang

Myo inositol còn khiến cho giảm tình trạng kháng insulin, tăng độ nhạy cảm của thành tế bào với insulin

Myo inositol tương trợ điều kinh khi có đàn bà có kinh nguyệt không đều, vô kinh.

Myo inositol còn khiến giảm đáng nhắc nồng độ LH, prolactin, testosterone, insulin, LH/FSH, triglicerid ở phụ nữ đa nang.

Đối có nam giới: Việc sử dụng thuốc Myo inositol giúp nâng cao cường độ di động cho tinh trùng, giảm quái đản tinh trùng, nâng cao chất lượng tinh trùng, nâng cao khả năng thụ thai

*4. Review thuốc Myo inositol có tốt không?*

Theo nghiên cứu đăng trên tin báo nội tiết phụ khoa Gynecological Endocrinology của nước Anh cho thấy: Sau thời kì sử dụng thuốc Myo inositol mang 72% bệnh nhân xuất hiện lại quá trình rụng trứng đều hàng tháng, chu kỳ kinh nguyệt đều hơn, điều tuyệt vời hơn là tỉ lệ với thai ở những bệnh nhân sử dụng thuốc myo inositol lên đến 55%.

Đối với các cặp vợ chồng hi hữu muộn: việc bổ sung thuốc Myo inositol cho thấy chất lượng nang noãn được cải thiện đáng nhắc, tạo điều kiện cho chất lượng nang noãn được kích thích buồng trứng trong thụ tinh nhân tạo ( bơm IUI ) và thụ tinh ông nghiệm ( IVF) thu về với chất lượng cao, giúp cho giai đoạn tạo phôi rẻ hơn. bên cạnh đó, tỉ lệ noãn tạo phôi hỏng phải chăng hơn so có đội ngũ chứng, myo inositol làm nâng cao chất lượng tế bào trứng trong chu kỳ tạo phôi ICSI.

Không chỉ vậy, thuốc Myo Inositol có chức năng điều hòa rụng trứng, nâng cao khả năng thụ thai tự nhiên cho rộng rãi cặp vợ chồng thông thường.

*5. Cách thức dùng thuốc Myo inositol*

- Mỗi ngày sử dụng 4 viên Myo-Inositol, chia khiến cho 2 lần, nên uống trong bữa ăn để thu nhận tối đa.

- Lưu ý: nếu đang uống thuốc trị bệnh hoặc thuốc chống trầm cảm, nên tham khảo quan niệm bác sĩ trước khi sử dụng.

- Không tiêu dùng Myo-Inositol khi xác nhận với thai

*6. Địa chỉ mua viên uống Myo-Inositol chính hãng*

Mẹ Khỏe Con Thông Minh cam kết cung cấp sản phẩm viên uống Myo-Inositol chính hãng và chất lượng. 

- Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh



- Điện thoại: 0942.666.800


----------

